# My Historic Flasks collection is being cataloged



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello all,I have been cataloging my Historic Flasks collection the past couple of days getting them ready for uploading into my new website and thought I would share with you some of the bottles in the collection that haven't seen the light of day in some years now. First up is this Keene New Hampshire half pint PW / KEEN Sunburst flask. [attachment=P1140194 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140195 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140196 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140197 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140198 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140199 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140200 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140201 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

Next is this Masonic Flasks from Thomas Caines Phoenix Glass Works in South Boston This is the GIV 28 Masonic / Masonic pint flask in a pretty aqua blue color. The Masonic markings on the flask were cut into the mold sharply. The Flask has unique ribbing down the sides of the flask beginning at the shoulders. This flask was likely made between 1824 and 1830. [attachment=P1130170 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130172 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130173 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130174 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130175 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130176 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

The Spring Garden Glass Works in Baltimore 1855 to 1870 Pennants and Anchor/ Log Cabin GIIIX 59 [attachment=P1130127 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130128 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130129 (Large).JPG] T


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130130 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130131 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130132 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

T W Dyott Kensington Glass Works GI_96 Benjamin Franklin/Dr Dyott Quart sized Flask. This flask was made here no doubt as it is labeled to the gills and Dr Dyott advertised it as Dyott Franklin not the other way around.  The next one which is quite similar I have another theory on where it came from. The GI_96 in light green aqua blown at the Kensington Glass Works between 1822 and 1826.  [attachment=P1130993 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130994 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130995 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130996 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130997 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130998 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130999 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140001 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140004 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140002 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140003 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130992 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

The Olive Glass Works Glassboro New Jersey made GI-97 Benjamin Franklin / Benjamin Franklin Quart sized in a deep aqua. I have two of these examples and they are crude and quite old 1815 to 1820. These were made in South Jersey while Dyott was the agent for these works. When Dyott left the Olive works so did the rest of the factory workers who went to work for a competitor next door in Glassboro 800 yards south called the Harmony Glass works which in a few short years would become the famous Whitney Glass works.  One side of this flask Benjamin Franklin's Face is the same as a half on the the prior mold I showed you the GI-96. The Mc'kearins though Dyott had the mold made first. The opposite is true as Dyott although connected to the Olive glass works did not make the mold first he acquired it when the Glassboro factory closed. [attachment=P1140005 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140006 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140007 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140008 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140009 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140010 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140011 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140012 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140013 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140014 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140015 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140016 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140017 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140018 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140019 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140020 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140021 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140022 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140023 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140024 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140025 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140026 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140027 (Large).JPG]


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Steve.  I need to know how to keep your contacts to information like this in my computer.  I have saved a lot of your works and pictures of old glass.  You are really the best bottle collector I have ever met, and I will never forget your visit with us in New York.  It is nearly time to go up there for the summer.  I am going to take three special glass items with us this time, to see if Corning Glass can give me any help about how they were made.One is a rose bowl that has a tool formed top edge ruffled rim.  It had to be empontilled and re- heated around the top edge and then ruffled with a pinch tool that created four ruffles that measure about an inch and a half long and a half inch deep x a quart inch wide.   The glass is basically black, but the skill is exceptionally interesting.  RED Matthews


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

The GI-25 Quart sized George Washington/Henry Clay Bridgeton New Jersey Joel Bodine Glass Works. Blown in 1832 through 1835 in commemoration of George Washington's 100 Birthday. This is a pretty scarce flask and shares quite a few attributes with Flasks made at the Baltimore glass works on Federal Hill. [attachment=P1130980 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130981 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130982 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130983 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130984 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130985 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

RED Matthews said:
			
		

> Thank you Steve.  I need to know how to keep your contacts to information like this in my computer.  I have saved a lot of your works and pictures of old glass.  You are really the best bottle collector I have ever met, and I will never forget your visit with us in New York.  It is nearly time to go up there for the summer.  I am going to take three special glass items with us this time, to see if Corning Glass can give me any help about how they were made.One is a rose bowl that has a tool formed top edge ruffled rim.  It had to be empontilled and re- heated around the top edge and then ruffled with a pinch tool that created four ruffles that measure about an inch and a half long and a half inch deep x a quart inch wide.   The glass is basically black, but the skill is exceptionally interesting.  RED Matthews


Thank You Red right back at you. I have never met a more hospitable host then you sir and someone with as much passion as you have for the glass making processes. I look forward to a trip up North to your house this summer and a trip to Corning. My wife always asks about you. [attachment=P1130986 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130987 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130988 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130989 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130990 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130991 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

The GI-35 Calabash George Washington/Tree Quart sized flask. This one was made between 1850 and 1860 more then likely at a Southern New Jersey Glass Works as the style matches countless other calabash flasks that were made at various glass works scattered around Southern New Jersey in the mid 1800s. You dont see too many of these it took me a while to finally find one.   [attachment=P1130931 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130932 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130933 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130934 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130935 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130936 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[h4]You cannot make 2 consecutive posts within such short amount of time. I have gotten this message twice now admins.     What am I too fast for ya......[/h4]  [attachment=P1130937 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130938 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130939 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130941 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130942 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130940 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

The is the GI-36 Calabash Flask listed as rare by the Mckearins blown at a Southern New Jersey Glass Works between 1850 and 1860. This flask has a tree on one side and a side bust picture of George Washington on the other.   [attachment=P1130944 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130945 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130946 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[h3]Result:[/h3] [h4]You cannot make 2 consecutive posts within such short amount of time.[/h4]Oh yes I can..........    [attachment=P1130947 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130948 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130949 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1130950 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130951 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130952 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[h3]Result:[/h3] [h4]You cannot make 2 consecutive posts within such short amount of time.[/h4]Admins you need to get this stuff worked out.   [attachment=P1130953 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130954 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130955 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a Baltimore Monument Flask. This one is pint sized and is charted as the GVI-6. It is listed as scarce by the Mckearins. It was blown between 1820 and 1827 as this is when the Baltimore Battle monument was built. The other side say CORN FOR THE WORLD and a picture of a corn stalk. Corn was being exported in large amounts from The Baltimore water front docks.  [attachment=P1140202 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140203 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140204 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[attachment=P1140205 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140206 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140207 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

[h3]Result:[/h3][h4]You cannot make 2 consecutive posts within such short amount of time.[/h4]  [attachment=P1140208 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140209 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2014)

More tomorrow evening....Tired now


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics, Steve.  The top on the Corn for the World is incredible.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Jim,thanks for checking in even though I know your heart is not in it. Like I said a class act through and through. Here are two of my more favorite flasks and one of them I feel has got to be a top 5 in the early historical flasks column. The First up is the Columbia/Eagle Union Flint Glass Company Kensington pint sized Flask. This is a unique flask as it is the only American made Historic flask using this type of mold. It almost looks like a standing fish. This flask was part of the charlie Gardner collection at one time. It was blown between 1825 and 1835 . There are 5 other variants of this flask. I believe 2 were blown at the Union Flint Glass Works in Kensington as two are marked as such one was blown at the Camden New Jersey Elixir Glass Works and one was blown in the Baltimore Flint Glass works. [attachment=P1140275 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140276 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140277 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 24, 2014)

[attachment=P1140278 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140279 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140281 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 24, 2014)

GI-121 Columbia/Eagle Pint sized Flask. The Flask has the initials B & W on the bottom .It was made at the Burgin and Wood Millville New Jersey Glass Works between 1828 and 1835.  This flask is in the more classic design of most of the early 1820s to 1830s flasks. Dr George Burgin and Wood eventually sold the works in 1835 which might account for the mold change in an identical flask with out the letters B & W.  [attachment=P1140283 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140284 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140285 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 24, 2014)

[attachment=P1140286 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140287 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1140288 (Large).JPG]


----------

